

Ask HN: What Is a Good Microsoft Reporting Service Alternate - nirajs

We&#x27;ve been using MS reporting services for ever. We want to move to something else. What framework, services you use for reporting. I searched SO but I couldn&#x27;t find a good alternative.
======
davismwfl
There are other things, like Crystal Reports, Active Reports etc. But what are
your requirements? e.g. do you have report writers that need to create
reports, or are they developer created only? does it need to handle report
subscription like SSRS? Do you need analytics access (e.g. mdx capable
reporting)?

I spent quite a long time working with/in SSRS, but we had better success when
we used Active Reports. I dreaded working in SSRS overall because it has so
many quirks that you have to deal with and it took a lot of tuning, but it
does do its job most of the time. Performance wise, Active reports was
superior for what we were doing, I found that with the same stored procedure
backing the report Active Reports would product output 2-3x faster than SSRS
most of the time using far less resources. Not that it is perfect either.

------
radar15
I had this exact same problem a while back so I made this extremely simple
reporting tool [1]. Basically you just give it one or more SQL queries and it
displays them as tables on a new webpage. (You can also add charts and things
through javascript.)

It may be too simple for what you need, but it works great for me.

[1] [https://github.com/gregpinero/django-
mr_reports](https://github.com/gregpinero/django-mr_reports)

